# Planet Reallife | GTA 5 alt:V Reallife Server | Vorstellung



## mashcs (16. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Forum: Klick!
Discord: Klick!

*Guten Tag/Abend, liebe Community.*

Wir begrüßen euch herzlichst zu unserer Servervorstellung von Planet Reallife und wünschen euch viel Spaß beim Lesen.

*Vorab für die Communty:
Unser Server ist zum 11.09.2020 gestartet und hat jetzt schon über 90 aktive Mitglieder im Forum. Du kannst sofort und ohne Whitelisting auf den Server connecten.

Außerdem wird sich unser Server zum Release in einer "Open Beta" befinden!
Wie in jedem anderen Gamemode kann es daher zu Bugs sowie Abstürzen kommen.
Wir bitten deshalb um Verständnis falls in den ersten Tagen das Spielerlebnis nicht allzu gut ist.*​
*Was ist Planet Reallife?*
Planet Reallife ist ein klassischer Reallife-Server, wie man ihn aus Zeiten von MTA und/oder SAMP kennt. Unser Ziel ist es, dass klassische MTA-Feeling nach GTA V zu bringen und Abstand von den vielen Roleplay-Servern zu nehmen. Vorweg sei noch dazu zusagen, dass unser Server auf der Multiplayer-Modifikation alt:V läuft. Des Weiteren besitzen wir zwar auch Roleplay-Effekte, diese sind jedoch nicht verpflichtend. Roleplay kann gerne mit eingebracht werden, jedoch ist nicht zu erwarten, dass jeder einzelne Spieler darauf eingeht.​*Was benötigt ihr für Planet Reallife?*
Um bei uns spielen zu können, benötigt ihr ein unmodifiziertes Hauptspielverzeichnis von Grand Theft Auto V. Des Weiteren müsst ihr euch den alt:V-Client für Windows herunterladen und in ein leeres Verzeichnis, beispielsweise auf dem Desktop, entpacken. Weiterhin müsst ihr Teamspeak³ besitzen und SaltyChat, ein Voice-Plugin, um euch sowohl erfolgreich registrieren und anmelden zu können. Ohne Teamspeak³ und SaltyChat seid ihr nicht in der Lage, auf unserem Server spielen zu können.

alt:V-Client: Klick!
Teamspeak³-Client: Klick!
SaltyChat (Voice-Plugin): Klick!​*Das Team von Planet Reallife*

Das Team wird derzeit untergliedert in 6 unterschiedlichen Teamrängen mit dazugehörigen Aufgaben. Derzeit besteht das Team aus 6 Personen, welche das 18. Lebensjahr erreicht haben und sowohl geistige Reife, als auch Erfahrung mitbringen - darunter in den Bereichen des Supports, Mappings und der Entwicklung.

Untergliedert ist das Team in den Rängen Projektleitung, Administration, Moderator, Event-Manager, Supporter und Ticket-Supporter.

_Hinweis: Eine aktuelle Teammitgliederliste kann stets in unserem Forum eingesehen werden.
Aktuelle Teamstruktur: Klick!_​*Die Fraktionen auf Planet Reallife*
Auf unserem Server gibt es die verschiedensten Fraktionen. Sie werden unterteilt in *Staatsfraktionen*, *Neutralen Fraktionen* und *Kriminellen Organisationen* (Mafien/Gangs). Dies bedeutet also, ihr könnt euch für die "gute" oder "schlechte" Seite entscheiden. Wer jedoch beides nicht mag, bleibt neutral gegenüber allen Spielerinnen und Spielern.

Des Weiteren sind wir bereits auf der Suche nach einzelnen Fraktionsleadern! Wenn also Interesse besteht, so schau in unserem Disord (Link siehe oben) vorbei!
​
*Los Santos Police Department
Das Los Santos Police Department ist die Staatsfraktion Nr. 1. Sowohl Kleinkriminelle, als auch Schwerverbrecher sind vor den Beamten dieser Behörde nicht sicher.Des Weiteren bildet das L.S.P.D. in ihrer Police Academy neue Rekruten für den Streifendienst aus.
 Hierfür wurden bereits notwendige Mittel beschafft, um einen erfolgreichen Lernkurs zu erhalten.*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Los Santos Fire Department
Das Los Santos Fire Department ist eine der zwei neutralen Fraktionen von Planet Reallife. Feuerbekämpfung, Sanitätsdienstleistungen sowie medizinische Absicherungen bei Events aller Art gehören zu ihren Aufgabengebieten.

 Aber auch an vielen anderen Aktionen nehmen die Feuerwehrfrauen und -männer teil. So wird beispielsweise dem L.S.P.D. bei vielen Geschehnissen unter die Arme gegriffen, z.B. bei Geiselnahmen.*​
​
*Weazel News
Die Weazel News ist unsere zweite neutrale Fraktion auf Planet Reallife und zuständig für Berichterstattungen sämtlicher Arten. Ebenfalls interviewen Sie Personen für ein besseres Image.

 Doch auch die Veranstaltung von Events oder kleinen Spielen über die Tage hinweg gehören zu ihren Aufgaben.*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
​*Grove Street Families
 Die Grove Street Families, kurz GSF oder GS, einer der ältesten Gangs von Los Santos. Viele Jahre sind bereits vergangen und doch sind sie noch lange nicht ausgestorben - im Gegenteil, sie leben weiter und weiter, über Generationen hinweg.Drogen- und Waffenhandel sowie der  nie endende Kampf gegen die Rollin' Heights Ballas und den Los Santos Vagos. Du willst dich Ihnen entgegenstellen? Dann brauchst du sehr viel Mut und Glück.*​
​
*Rollin' Heights Ballas

Drogen- und Waffenhandel, Zuhälterei und Prostitution - das sind nur einige der Bereiche, in denen die Rollin' Heights Ballas, kurz RHB, unterwegs sind. Doch damit ist noch lange nicht genug erzählt wurden.

 Auch sie gibt es bereits seit Generationen hinweg und seit jeher im Streit mit der Grove Street Families. Sie sind Feinde durch und durch - komm ihnen also lieber nicht zu nahe, es könnte böse enden.*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Los Santos Vagos
Die Los Santos Vasgos, kurz LSV, ist seit Gründung ebenfalls feindlich gesinnt gegenüber der Grove Street Families und damit ein guter freund der Rollin' Heights Ballas. Doch auch da kann es mal Streit geben.

 Sie verrichten ihr Werk sowohl im Menschen- und Drogenhandel, als auch in der Zuhälterei & Prostitution.*​
​
*Mafia

Die Mafia - alleine beim Hören des Namen läuft einem bereits der Schauer über den Rücken. Brich die Regeln der italienischen Tradition und du wirst sterben als elender Verräter. Also bring keine Schande über Sie!

 Ihre Bereiche? Wer weiß, von vielen wird unterschiedliches gesagt - Sklaverei, Waffen- und Drogenhandel, Fahrzeugschieberei, Erpressung und vieles mehr. Willst du dich wirklich gegen die berüchtigte Mafia anlegen?*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*The Lost MC
The Lost MC, eine uralte Bikerfamilie, tätig in der Zuhälterei, Prostitution und dem Waffenhandel. Wer nicht nach ihrer Pfeife tanzt, hat einen sehr schlechten Tag erwischt. Daher versuche es lieber gar nicht erst, es dir zu verscherzen.

 Doch, haben sie überhaupt Feinde? Wer weiß, denn in Sandy Shores, außerhalb der großen Stadt Los Santos, haben sie seit Generationen hinweg ihre Hand im Spiel. Gerüchten zufolge sollen die Los Santos Vagos ihr größter Feind sein.*​
​
*Marabunta Grande

Die Marabunta Grande, kurz MG, sind seit jeher Feinde aller Gangs von Los Santos. Sie lassen sich nicht vorschreiben, setzen ihren eigenen Kopf durch und verrichten ihr Werk, wie es ihn gerade in den Kram passt.

 Seit jeher sind sie im Drogen- und Waffenhandel tätig. Erpessungen spielen zusammen mit der Mafia eine große Rolle. Des öfteren tauchen sie auch in den Schlagzeilen der Weazel News auf - egal wo, bei jeder Schießerei sind sie dabei.*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Die Jobs auf Planet Reallife*
Auf Planet Reallife habt ihr derzeit die Möglichkeit neben dem Beitritt einer Fraktion auch normale Jobs, sogenannte Nebenberufe, auszuüben. Für jeden Job benötigt ihr eine entsprechende Berufserfahrung, ein sogenanntes Level, welches euch im Spielermenü unter "M" angezeigt wird.

Im Moment gibt es vier verschiedene Jobs, welche ihr mit den entsprechenden Qualifikationen ausüben könnt.
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bauarbeiter

 Getreu diesem Motto: Verdiene dein Geld auf dem Bau als Bauarbeiter. Fang klein an, indem du Kisten auf der Baustelle hin und her transportierst. Mit steigender Berufserfahrung durch die Ausübung des Jobs erhälst du eventuell demnächst auch die Möglichkeit, den Zementtruck fahren zu dürfen.Als Bauarbeiter kannst du bereits mit Level 1 arbeiten und daher ein anfängerfreundlicher Job ohne weitere benötigte Zusatzqualifikation.*​
​
*Recycling-Zentrum
Arbeite als Müllfahrer und verdiene dir dadurch deinen Lebensunterhalt, indem du mit dem Müllfahrzeug die Tonnen leerst. Hierbei kannst du entscheiden, den Job alleine oder mit einer Freundin/einem Freund ausüben zu wollen.

Dieser Job kann ab dem Level 2 ausgeübt werden.
 Hierbei wird unter anderem eine gültige Fahrerlaubnis benötigt.*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Pizza-Lieferbote

Als Pizzabote lieferst du die heißersehnten Pizzen an die Kunden aus und stillst somit ihren Appetit. Anfangs brauchst du dein eigenes Fortbewegungsmittel, doch nach einiger Zeit darfst du vielleicht auch ein betriebsinternes fahrzeug führen.

 Dieser Job kann ohne weitere Qualifikation ab Level 3 ausgeübt werden.*​
​
*PostOP

Los, schnapp dir das Paketzustellfahrzeug und liefere die Pakete schnellstmöglich an die Kunden aus - doch behalte sie nicht selber. Je mehr Pakete du zustellst, desto mehr Lohn erhälst du am Ende. Ist doch ein guter Deal, oder nicht? Vielleicht gibt es sogar Trinkgeld.

Dieser Job kann ab dem Level 3 ausgeübt werden.
 Hierbei wird unter anderem eine gültige Fahrerlaubnis benötigt.*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Und vieles mehr auf Planet Reallife..*
Auf Planet Reallife bieten wir neben den oben genannten Systemen noch viele weitere an, darunter z.B.:​
Drogentruck: Fahre einen Drogentruck zu mehreren Zielen und bekämpfe dabei deine Polizisten als Feinde.​
Banküberfall: Die Hauptbank in Los Santos ist ein leichtes Ziel für jeden Bürger um einfach und schnell an sein Geld zu kommen.​
Rollerverleih: Miete dir als Neuling deinen ersten Roller am Spawn und sei direkt mobil unterwegs.​
Fahrschule: Absolviere deine Führerscheine in der Fahrschule Los Santos'.​
Waffenladen: Kaufe dir Waffen und verteidige dich selbst, nachdem du dir eine Waffenlizenz bei einem LSPD-Beamten besorgt hast.​
Bekleidungsgeschäfte: Du möchtest nicht jeden Tag mit deinem alten Hemd herumlaufen? Kein Problem! Kleide dich einfach in einer unseren vielen Bekleidungsgeschäften ein.​
Friseursalons: Wenn dich deine Frisur langweilt oder du deinen Bart stutzen möchtest, dann kannst du es dort tuen!​
Unterkunft: Kaufe dir dein eigenes Heim. Doch schau genau hin - es gibt gibt alles von Bruchbube bis hin zu Luxusappartments.​
Fahrzeughändler: Kaufe dir deinen eigenen fahrbaren Untersatz und tune ihn, wenn du möchtest. zeige jeder Person, wie gut du bist.​
Tuningsystem: Egal ob Privat- oder Fraktionsfahrzeug - tune ein Fahrzeug bis auf das Maximum und sei schneller als die Polizei erlaubt.​
und vielem mehr.,.​
*Schlusswort*
Wir hoffen, dass euch unsere Vorstellung ein wenig angesprochen hat und ihr uns demnächst einmal besuchen kommt. Des Weiteren hoffen wir, euch auch als ein neues festes Mitglied in unserer Community begrüßen zu dürfen. Auch für Kritik/Verbesserungsvorschläge haben wir stets ein offenes Ohr. Zahlreiche Neuerungen werden noch folgen!


*Mit freundlichen Grüßen*
Euer Team von Planet Reallife​


----------

